# Tips on lifting light poles



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I go with a timber hitch and then a few half hitches going up. Using a half hitch alone and you run the risk of it slipping.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> I go with a timber hitch and then a few half hitches going up. Using a half hitch alone and you run the risk of it slipping.


Where do you make the timber hitch ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Direct burial or on a foundation?
If a foundation, how high is the foundation?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Direct burial or on a foundation?
> If a foundation, how high is the foundation?


Existing Concrete footing at grade level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Unfortunately for me the footing is about 5’ from a main st. Which makes this that much more nerve racking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky1426 (Jun 19, 2013)

Carpet or other sacrificial material on the rub points. Rig your main knot above the balance point, control it with rigging below. Don't rush anything, it ain't pretty, it's also not entirely safe but you're at least away from the swinging stuff and have some control.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We've been doing the hook and half hitch for ever.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> We've been doing the hook and half hitch for ever.


Same here. 

A hook in the handhole and one half-hitch about 1/3 from the top. No need for more than one half-hitch. If it's high enough, it's not possible to tip the pole as most of the weight is below the half-hitch.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Wrap the pole with rope five times and tie a double half hitch. I worked as a bargeman on river boats for four summers. That technique held an 1,100 ton barge with 1 1/2" nylon rope.
After wrapping the pole five times, there will be no tension on the knot. It can be easily untied.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

WronGun said:


> Where do you make the timber hitch ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After the hook and the first knot before the 1/2 hitches. I've had 1/2 hitches slip before when the load had to be set back down for a second, so I never trust them.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> We've been doing the hook and half hitch for ever.


Same. Another option is to run a short strap through the handhole and under the pole and then shackle both ends of it to the strap going up the pole. This is assuming your pole will be sitting up on the leveling nuts so there will still be room to slip your strap out from under the pole.

Having various length straps with eyes on both ends is well worth it for things like this. As well as shackles. We've got a bunch of 4-8' straps and one longer 25-30' strap that we use to pick the pole with.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

NoBot said:


> Wrap the pole with rope five times and tie a double half hitch. I worked as a bargeman on river boats for four summers. That technique held an 1,100 ton barge with 1 1/2" nylon rope.
> After wrapping the pole five times, there will be no tension on the knot. It can be easily untied.


I love reading this thread...... It always amazed me how many different things you have to know how to do as an electrician. Sometimes your prior vocation comes in handy in this trade


----------



## Bourbon County (Aug 19, 2020)

Tie a rope to the lifting strap to pull the strap down if it doesn't want turn loose when the pole is secured.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Bourbon County said:


> Tie a rope to the lifting strap to pull the strap down if it doesn't want turn loose when the pole is secured.


This is especially useful because most poles are tapered and you'll need to spread the half-hitch in order to get it down the pole.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

WronGun said:


> Unfortunately for me the footing is about 5’ from a main st. Which makes this that much more nerve racking.
> 
> Should not mean a thing as long as the road way is less than 45 mph. Set flashers signs back behind at least 150' or a flag man. Do your job carefully and methodically.
> I spent a lot of time working in streets. Highways over 45 mph almost always require an other vehicle behind you 200'+.
> ...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You should get a right of way permit and close the lane. 
Don't want to have to write a 50 page report for your insurance company.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I used the hook method with 3 half hitches. Couldn’t of went any smoother. At least I don’t think, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

As I read this thread I look back at all the stupid or dangerous things I have done. We use to set steel poles with two heads by hand. Poles were made up on the top of the truck and when ready we just lifted them onto the base. The guy at the bottom had to be fast with the washers and nuts.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cow said:


> Same. Another option is to run a short strap through the handhole and under the pole and then shackle both ends of it to the strap going up the pole. This is assuming your pole will be sitting up on the leveling nuts so there will still be room to slip your strap out from under the pole.
> 
> Having various length straps with eyes on both ends is well worth it for things like this. As well as shackles. We've got a bunch of 4-8' straps and one longer 25-30' strap that we use to pick the pole with.


I had to do that on the last camera mast we set cause no one remembered to grab the foundry hook we put in the hand holes normally, oops

All of our regular crane guys agree with us and want something in the hand hole and a hitch at the top, the won't lift off just hitches or by the fixture arms or whatever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hire a Scotsman..........


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Wirenuting said:


> I go with a timber hitch and then a few half hitches going up. Using a half hitch alone and you run the risk of it slipping.


Been doing this for years. This is the way.


----------



## king30 (4 mo ago)

This company has some rigging straps that work really good, I just got 3 of them. https://lightpoledancer.com/pictures


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Find a Boy Scout to do the knots.

Do they still teach Scouts knot tying?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

wiz1997 said:


> Find a Boy Scout to do the knots.
> 
> Do they still teach Scouts knot tying?


They dropped knot tying . Instead it is now advanced pronoun training.


----------

